# Freezing potato skins. Is it possilbe? How?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't want to waste the peelings when I attempt slow cooker scalloped potatoes in a few days. I am wary the potatoes brown shortly after you peel them and I have heard that they don't freeze well unless first cooked. 

Would I be able to cut "thin" skins and freeze them to make bar-style potato skins at a later date? I am referring to regular baking potatoes that have not been in a refrigerator.


----------



## asnutter (Jan 26, 2007)

the potatoes must be blanched first...
should you freeze the potatoes raw, they will oxidize by turning a greyish black...
to blanch the potatoes, you could cook them on a sheet tray in the oven, blanch them in hot fat, or simmer them in salted water...
cool them, dry them, and freeze them in baggies...
these can easily be reheated from the frozen state in a fryer or in the oven...
best of luck...


----------

